# What to do with dead fry?



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

So, apparently my creamsicle molly (yes, the one I thought had velvet and now has fin rot) was pregnant and I had no idea! We did notice that she had gotten thinner, but thought it may have been due to being ill. 

Anyways, tonight I discovered a bunch of little dead white fry at the base of one of my fake plants in my tank. It makes me sad that the little guys didn't make it, but I think it may have been a combination of a possible premature birth and the mother being ill working against them. Not to mention the fact that I had no idea she was pregnant so didn't separate her from the rest of the fish. 

What do I need to do with these poor things? Will my other mollies and platy eat them, or do I need to vacuum them out? 

(pictures are attached to make sure that I'm seeing what I think I'm seeing, and to show how much thinner my molly is now after)


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

they will eventually be eathen by other fish but i suggest u get rid of em by ur self

off topic: man in your pic looks eerily like Marilyn Manson \m/!


----------



## kellysaurusrex (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks MetalHead, I'll probably vac em up tomorrow. 

Actually, that's me (female) in my photo, done up in gothy 20s makeup! I'll still take the MM comparison as a compliment, though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agree, siphon them out and toss them. Since mom was sick, they could spread infection as well as foul the water.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

just be 100% sure that they ae dead new born babies will sometimes just lay in one spot sometimes on their side and look lifeless when i had newborns in a breeding box i would always have to check and see if they were all still alive then at about a week when the yolk sacks were completely absorbed they got up and started swimming.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL it was meant as a compliment


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would clean the tank. Sorry you lost your babies.


----------

